# I don't understand, help me out.



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

:question:
Far be it from me to criticize, to each his own. I've harvested my share of wildlife in my life and had me some fine eating. Why would you shoot giraffes and zebras? Are they edible? Guy that works with my sister went on this hunt, click on the photo album, amazing!!!!!

www.limcroma.com


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

My "why would you kill one " list

Giraffe
Zebra
Elephant
Rino
Hippo

When I see hunter flaunting photos of these...I really get stewed. I'v already heard ALL the arguments about..."The natives eat 'em" .... "Nothing goes to waste"...etc...etc blah blah blah so don't go there with me.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Im all about being able to eat what I shoot. Can you bring back the meat from Africa? I dont think you can so I dont have much interest in going over there to hunt. There are plenty of tastey exotic deer and antelope to shoot over here that I can eat.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

why not?

people have cats as pets........why would you do that?



I think alot of the hunt is the experience and just getting in for a shot. I suspect huntig with a camera would be a similar rush. For me, it would be the experience, and mama wants a Zebra rug.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Personally, I have never had any desire to do that. 

I am perfectly fine with whitetail hunting. I've heard bear meat is good but haven't really cared to shoot one. I do want to plan a really nice elk trip one of these days.


----------



## Cbhs20 (Dec 11, 2007)

i don't really think its needed, and i'm against shooting animals for sport alone but i don't have to big a problem with it i would just never do it myself to each his own until i see just wanton waste, then i'll harp on the guys


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> My "why would you kill one " list
> 
> Giraffe
> Zebra
> ...


I'm with ya...especially a Zebra. That's like shooting a horse.. And a giraffe? I guess if you had a big house with a 30 ft ceiling you can put it in there with it sitting down and the kids can slide down it.....or maybe put a bunch of candy in it's mouth and it would be the world's largest Pez Dispenser. :rotfl:


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Not for me also, but I do not have a problem with it, I know hunting over there raises alot of money for some areas and I know they manage their game pretty strict each animal has a $ value some are more than others. If someone wants to shoot something overthere and it feeds a village then I do not have a problem with it. How many people give away a hog or some deer meet to friends or family? You can eat any animal if you are hungry enough. Hunting is big buisness overthere just like everywhere else. just my 2 cents


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

They would probably say "Because I can." "I can afford it." "Why not." "For the Thrill." "To say I did it."
People have their own reasons for doing things. I do not see why a Giraffe or Zebra either, but to each his own.


Maybe the natives do use the meat and other items from the animal.

I shoot with a camera, but more power to them.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm going to Central Africa this May and plan to shoot all kinds of stuff - again.
Unfortunately they don't have giraffes or zebras. Or I would shoot one of each.
Why? Beautiful rugs and head mounts. And yes, the locals eat every bit of them. 
I see more waste on a typical whitetail kill than any animal taken in Africa. Ever throw away the stomach/lungs/intestines on a whitetail? They don't in Africa. Matter of fact, they have a pecking order to determine who will get it. 
Condescend all you like - one man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

i see where yall are coming from but its just like shooting a bobcat or a fox....no one eats them but they look good on the wall


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

bluefin said:


> I'm going to Central Africa this May and plan to shoot all kinds of stuff - again.
> Unfortunately they don't have giraffes or zebras. Or I would shoot one of each.
> Why? Beautiful rugs and head mounts. And yes, the locals eat every bit of them.
> I see more waste on a typical whitetail kill than any animal taken in Africa. Ever throw away the stomach/lungs/intestines on a whitetail? They don't in Africa. Matter of fact, they have a pecking order to determine who will get it.
> Condescend all you like - one man's trash is another man's treasure.


I don't know that anyone's being condescending about it. To me, it's more of an each to thier own type deal.

There are bass fisherman that woudln't think of going deep sea fishing. Both like to fish, they just have different likes of target species.

With that being said, if someone brought me a plate of giraffe backstrap, I'd give it a try.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Animals*

I am with TRW on this one.
I do not have a problem with anyone killing any animal, as long as it is legal, the animal is not threatened or protected, and all game laws are followed. I have no personal desire to kill a lot of the game in Africa, Zebra, Girraffe, elephant, baboon, etc...., but they are animals. Once we decide an amimal is off limits just because (put in your favorite reason here) it is a slippery slope to put any animal on the list. We turn up our nose at eating dog or horse here, but in other countries, they are standard table fare. Deer sure are pretty, we should probably not kill any of those. Not for me. Animals/Humans. Clear distinction, only distinction.
To each his/her own. 
BB


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Personally, I have never had any desire to do that.
> 
> I am perfectly fine with whitetail hunting. I've heard bear meat is good but haven't really cared to shoot one. I do want to plan a really nice elk trip one of these days.


Bear meat is very greasy. I didn't like it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Herd management comes into play on this. Unchecked you'd have a zebra around every corner.

It's not for me but I sure don't have a problem with it.

TH


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know that anyone's being condescending about it.

You're probably right. 
The fun part of a zebra hunt is they aren't easy to get, especially the mountain zebra. They tend to be very skittish and you can spend days trying to catch up with a herd. Giraffe on the other hand aren't much of a challenge. The issue with them is where you take them. As in shoot them next to a road cause once they are down there is no moving something that big.
The strange part about hunting Africa can be what you're eating. I have yet to have anything there that wasn't really quite good. The lone exception was an over salted giant fresh water perch. However, you'd have to force feed me to eat our local venison.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I bet a giraffe backstrap is huge!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I think if it is legal and someone can afford it great for them. I personally would not shoot a Girraff, but if I got a chance I would love to have a Zebra Rug. And I am a horse lover. I own 3 horses. I like dogs to, always have, they are part of the family. But I will shoot a yote in a minute. You wont get many invites to hunt by ranchers up here unless you kill yotes on site. They kill far more calves and fawns than you think they do or the experts claim they do. I dont dis-like cats, but I have killed a bunches of bobcats. I like the mounts, and I get to hunt for free on places because North Texas Ranchers will sometimes call if the critters get out of hand. We have hundreds of yotes and bobcats up here, they are thick as ticks. I like to call them, and I feel I am doing a service. To many of anything is a bad thing. So I guess if you can eat it is not the only gauge I use to decide what I will or will not hunt. To each his own. Predators populations cycle up and down and some years you have to control thier numbers or they wait in line for an Angus cow to lay down and calf. Seen it with my own eyes more than once. They will snatch a wet calf in a minute.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chuck leaman said:


> Im all about being able to eat what I shoot. Can you bring back the meat from Africa? I dont think you can so I dont have much interest in going over there to hunt. There are plenty of tastey exotic deer and antelope to shoot over here that I can eat.


I live in texas & your right I hunt in texas. The end .


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I hear that baboon hunting is a heckuva hoot.
Africa is a dream of mine.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

We're all entitled to our opinions, but I'm not about to condemn anyone for hunting any legal game animal within the laws of that particular area.

That's the problem with outdoorsmen these days - we try to segregate ourselves by being elitists and look down on those who don't practice our ideals. "I only practice catch & release fishing", "I only hunt with a bow", "I don't believe in hunting high fenced", "I don't see the sport in killing <insert animal>", etc. We're all on the same side people. When it comes to the antis and the government, this can and will bite us in the butt.

After all: "United we stand, divided we fall."


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> I bet a giraffe backstrap is huge!


I'm trying to picture a Hippo rump roast...."We gonna need a bigger stove"


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

This:



Troutfisch said:


> We're all entitled to our opinions, but I'm not about to condemn anyone for hunting any legal game animal within the laws of that particular area.
> 
> That's the problem with outdoorsmen these days - we try to segregate ourselves by being elitists and look down on those who don't practice our ideals. "I only practice catch & release fishing", "I only hunt with a bow", "I don't believe in hunting high fenced", "I don't see the sport in killing <insert animal>", etc. We're all on the same side people. When it comes to the antis and the government, this can and will bite us in the butt.
> 
> After all: "United we stand, divided we fall."


Nicely done.

Don't have any pics of a giraffe backstrap, but


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Troutfisch said:


> We're all entitled to our opinions, but I'm not about to condemn anyone for hunting any legal game animal within the laws of that particular area.
> 
> That's the problem with outdoorsmen these days - we try to segregate ourselves by being elitists and look down on those who don't practice our ideals. "I only practice catch & release fishing", "I only hunt with a bow", "I don't believe in hunting high fenced", "I don't see the sport in killing <insert animal>", etc. We're all on the same side people. When it comes to the antis and the government, this can and will bite us in the butt.
> 
> After all: "United we stand, divided we fall."


Good post. Well stated. If hunters divide and fragment themselves they'll see their rights slowly erode one at a time.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've never hunted Africa but would love to some day.
A wild Zebra is no more of a horse than a Ibex is a spanish
goat. If given a chance someday the mountain zebra
population in Africa better be on the toes. Later Taters
Baker


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I think hunting is a sport no matter what you say or do.......yrs ago it was for different puposes.....but nowadays...it is a sport and I like to participate.....if I had the op to hunt in Africa...I would not turn down the chace....but I dont see me ever getting that op
Fishing is the same way
If you went to the store and had meat on sale for the price we pay a pound for fish or venison we would all be outraged........


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

If you click on the link, it looks like giraffe is not a popular game, there are only 12 pictures of them. 

Also, the pictures just don't look right with that long lankey neck looping around.

As always for me, to each their own but giraffe would not be for me.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd go to africa to bird hunt, but that's just my thing: I really don't have the slightest desire to go there and hunt anything four-legged. I'd go on a "photo safari" if I had the disposable time and money to do so, but that's about it... Once again, it's just a "to each his own"... Just doesn't really do anything for me, I guess. I'm not all that mad at whitetails, either, but I'll shoot a few every year...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd wack one of each just to stew timemachine and others that feel the need to push their beliefs on people that feel differently. The ranch across from ours has zebras and cape buffalo and some other stuff that I have never seen before. People come to hunt it legally and I have no problem with it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Bear meat is very greasy. I didn't like it.


X2 but yes it Is edible!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally love to hunt infant tea cup chihauhua's and infant miniature yorkies-but that's just me! :cheers:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I personally love to hunt infant tea cup chihauhua's and infant miniature yorkies-but that's just me! :cheers:


Just got to remember the old adage about "use enough gun"...


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Whatever floats ones boat. I'm of the we are all better together crowd than fractured against one another. We have enough enemies without being our own.

While I personally would never ever consider shooting a zebra or giraffe - if someone has a desire to do so that's their choice.

Personally, I'd love to take all the big dangerous game but it isn't ever going to happen - I am not ever likely going to go to Africa and even if I did I couldn't afford to hunt the big baddies. But I wont' begrudge the ones that can and do. And when I'm channel surfing and come accross Jim Shockley doing it with a T/C Encore or I forget the PH's name that works the Okavango Delta - I'm there a watching it! 

Earl


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If its legal, I say hunt and shoot what ever one desires.....including Zebra's...
I'd love to have a zebra rug.....


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I tried some zebra meat (I didn't kill it) when I was over there. It tasted like a horse smells. Don't think I would kill one for its food value.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mountain Zebra is pretty good. Can't speak for the other varieties.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I personally love to hunt infant tea cup chihauhua's and infant miniature yorkies-but that's just me! :cheers:


LMAO! :work:


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> I personally love to hunt infant tea cup chihauhua's and infant miniature yorkies-but that's just me! :cheers:


We have 1 of each of these dangerous mature species around the house here. I think they are too old and tough, would not make good table fare, as far as making a decent rug or mount I just don't know how that would work out. :slimer:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

It's just not my place to try to force my hunting / fishing ethics on another hunter. IMHO, harvesting "any" animal is a personal "choice" and not to be judged by anyone other than the game wardens if applicable. There are so many species I've not yet hunted on this great continent of ours (and want to!). If I fill my bucket list here before I die or am too old to hunt, "then" I may take a look at "saving the villagers" H/U


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I try to practice "shoot and release"


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Wow, just got back in town, read all the posts, I don't have an opinion either way but I think I got my answer, with that being said, you will never see me shoot a zebra or giraffe and I [email protected]@@ed sure wouldnt pay to do it, we don't have them in Sisterdale anyhoo!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> My "why would you kill one " list
> 
> Giraffe
> Zebra
> ...


People who are arguing about this have never been there. I been to africa twice zimbabwe once and tanaznia once. shot all the plains game there plus cape buffalo. Zebras make a exellent rug i shot few of them. and yes nothing goes to waste there i have seen it with both my eyes. you see how poor those people live you will see why nothing is wasted


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd love to go over there and shoot up the place, As long as the animal had some kind of horns or something.... I don't really think I could shoot a giraffe or zebra though... but then again, if somebody said I had to take one to be able to take something else... well a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hogsticker24 said:


> People who are arguing about this have never been there. I been to africa twice zimbabwe once and tanaznia once. shot all the plains game there plus cape buffalo. Zebras make a exellent rug i shot few of them. and yes nothing goes to waste there i have seen it with both my eyes. you see how poor those people live you will see why nothing is wasted


Cool!!! Show us the picks.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Zebras make good leopard bait. Giraffes make a lot of lion bait.

Just saying.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*hogsticker24 makes me sick*

With Jealousy of Course. I'd love about 4 Zebra Rugs and a few sets of Bull Elephant Tusk's. The sound of a Giant Elephant hitting the ground 5 feet from where you stand would have to be an Adrenaline rush of a lifetime. Don't know what i would do with a Giraffe, guess i'll figure that one out when i finally kill one. I also want a Purple BUTT Baboon for a full body mount..Gonna name that one after my EX-WIFE. Would i do it? Heck yeah..Just haven't been able to afford it yet. and i could make a hole bunch of nice Custom handmade Knife Sheaths with all the hides too.
Question:
Why would anyone want to Kill a Rocky Mountain Big Horn Sheep?? They taste like KRAP but they sure make an awsome Mount. It's the Ultimate Trophy. And Africa is the Ultimate Hunting Destination of a Lifetime.
This thread is nothing but a giant TROLL.
think i'll start another about High Fences now...


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I'm with ya...especially a Zebra. That's like shooting a horse.. And a giraffe? I guess if you had a big house with a 30 ft ceiling you can put it in there with it sitting down and the kids can slide down it.....or maybe put a bunch of candy in it's mouth and it would be the world's largest Pez Dispenser. :rotfl:


"world's largest Pez Dispenser"

Now that's FUNNY!


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

It's always been a dream of mine to hunt Africa. Will I do it? Probably not. It's simply financially out of my reach. If I had the opportunity to do so, I'd be on it like Donky Kong. I'd drop everything I could like a bad habit. There are numerous game animals in various population densities over there. What one country has a wealth of, another may have only a small population of. Regardless of the animal, I would try any and all of it while there. It's meat, for goodness sake. I'll try just about anything once. Besides, everyone I have ever spoken to has said that the locals will fight for any and all of the animal. There is nothing wasted. The money certainly goes into game management and the local economy, people get fed and you get a great experience and some trophies. Win... win...

This argument of "would I" or "wouldn't I" is incredibly similar to yankees bashing Texans for hunting over a feeder or using a crossbow. Good grief, people. It's like a buddy of mine said once.... "You're picking fly sh!t outa pepper." Don't waste your time on the little stuff that divides you, concentrate on that which brings you together.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Some of you guys crack me up. You have a problem with someone on a supervised managed hunt killing a giraffe, zebra or whatever... yet, I've seen some of you post up that you would shoot a dog or cat if it was giving you grief or messing up your flowerbeds  What do you do with the meat??? LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Some of you guys crack me up. You have a problem with someone on a supervised managed hunt killing a giraffe, zebra or whatever... yet, I've seen some of you post up that you would shoot a dog or cat if it was giving you grief or messing up your flowerbeds  What do you do with the meat??? LOL


 Guy breaks into your house with a wild look in his eyes and a big knife: you have to shoot him. Ya gonna eat that too?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Guy breaks into your house with a wild look in his eyes and a big knife: you have to shoot him. Ya gonna eat that too?


You seen any animals breaking into your house with a wild look in their eyes and a big knife lately??? State Vet doesn't count.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Isn't ethiopa in Affercuh? I think sitting about 200 yrds out from the rice piles would make fer sum good hunting but what would make a good mount?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Don't know what i would do with a Giraffe


Take *ALOT *of garlic, onion and bell pepper and stuff it in small slits in that neck. Season with some Tony Chachere's. Then find a real long roasting pan.............well, you see where I am going with this. We might have to saw that neck up into about 28 pieces, but I promise you that it would be eaten this winter.

The only thing that would be better than that, would be one of those long neck dinosaurs .Something like a Brontasaurus.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You seen any animals breaking into your house with a wild look in their eyes and a big knife lately??? State Vet doesn't count.


Not lately, but my point is that there's a difference between hunting and shooting: I've had to shoot my share of varmints, predators, pests, etc.: Buzzards gotta eat, too.... However, if I'm actively hunting something, I'd certainly consider the edibility factor... I'll shoot a dog or a cat if I need to, but you're not going to see me spending hours in a "cat blind"....


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

KJON said:


> Wow, just got back in town, read all the posts, I don't have an opinion either way but I think I got my answer, with that being said, you will never see me shoot a zebra or giraffe and I [email protected]@@ed sure wouldnt pay to do it, we don't have them in Sisterdale anyhoo!!!!:cheers:


Kjon
I would put your chances higher than you think I know of 4 different ranches in the sisterdale area that have them and I know I have to fix my water gaps after every heavy rain. Shoot we got to the ranch a couple weeks ago and had 8 bison standing in front oh our cabin like they belonged there. No tellin what you might be surprised by in the tx hill country!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Not lately, but my point is that there's a difference between hunting and shooting: I've had to shoot my share of varmints, predators, pests, etc.: Buzzards gotta eat, too.... However, if I'm actively hunting something, I'd certainly consider the edibility factor... I'll shoot a dog or a cat if I need to, but you're not going to see me spending hours in a "cat blind"....


So it's a subjective choice... the guys who hunt African game do the same.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> So it's a subjective choice... the guys who hunt African game do the same.


 I think you've placed me on the wrong side of this argument here: I'm a firm believer in "to each his own" on this one: That being said, I really think using the dog/cat "analogy" is disingenuous: There's hunting, and there's pest control. The second we've adopted a mindset that there is no difference between necessary killing and hunting, there really isn't any more argument to support sport hunting of any kind... Sure, it often serves both purposes, such as in the case of hogs and deer for that matter, but that really goes back to the mindset of the individual. One way or another, to make the dog/cat argument as you did could logically be extended to fire ants, roaches, or democrats...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It depends on your motivation and the availability... regardless of it it is deer, zebras, girraffes, hogs, dogs or cats really. It's all killing any way you slice it. Its all good if done in the right context.


----------



## randygonehunting (Oct 28, 2009)

Bluefin hit the nail on the head. I have been to Africa once and hope to go back some day. Nothing went to waste and on the ranches I hunted. They even sold the meat to processors which help offset the cost of the hunt. We also ate it ourselves during the hunt. I ate kudu, gemsbok, eland, and yes even zebra. I don't mean to brag, but in my office I have mounts of a 234 B&C whitetail and a 418 B&C elk and several other nice trophys. Guess what get the most compliments? It's my zebra rug. I can't tell you how many offers I have had for it.


----------



## soonerman26 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no problem with the poster that started this forum but for all you others opposed, this is a hunting forum about conservation and hunting wildlife not a place to question it. There have been numerous posts about where the meat goes and that it is not wasted. Keep your negative opinions to yourselves because when you've never hunted those animals before or experienced what its like, then how can you attempt to criticize those that do?. To ask is one thing but to criticize is just uncalled for.


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

I would not shoot a Rhino or a Giraffe, but I would shoot a zebra in a second for the rug. Shooting a bull Ele is one of the top trophies in the world. I've not shot one, but did stalk a bull while on safari just to get semi-close. That is a rush like no other. 

For years I was like a lot of you. I told my buddies I had no interest in hunting in Africa, when I can hunt in Texas all I want. Then I finally went to Africa. To date, nothing as ever been the same for me. Hunting in Texas is fun and I love it, but nothing tops Africa. If you told me I could go on safari every year, but if I did, I could not hunt whitetail in Texas. It would be an easy choice - Africa. Since that is not a choice for me, I'll continue to hunt in Texas but dream of Africa.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> I'v already heard ALL the arguments about..."The natives eat 'em" .... "Nothing goes to waste"...etc...etc blah blah blah so don't go there with me.


Why is "nothing going to waste" from the animal just "blah blah blah?" From what I have read, this is pretty much many of these locals only source of protein, and only real economy. If the animal is not endangered, and it is going to be eaten, what is the problem with harvesting it? Because its pretty?


----------

